# Where is Elon Musk's Tesla Roadster with Starman?



## Retired (Feb 20, 2018)

New website tracks Musk BGR
February 20, 2018



> Called simply “Where is Starman?” the site updates constantly, allowing visitors to learn exactly where Musk’s Tesla Roadster is at any given time. Updates are offered in text form, with distances from the Earth, Mars and the Sun offered in miles, kilometers, and astronomical units (AU). The site even informs visitors how far the Roadster is beyond its factory 36,000 mile warranty.



Visit the website here:  Where is Starman? Track Elon Musk's Tesla Roadster's Current Location.


----------

